# Bands And Tubes



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi guys, added a couple of changes to a slingshot I made a while back (El Lobo) .









I put a palm swell on it so I could shoot with more of a straight wrist, and put a slot for Flat Bands as well as holes for Chinese Tubes.
















Only rigged it for two tubes per side, you could easily put in three.
It seems to work well with either set, tubes or bands, haven't had a chance to really give it a good workout yet.






























You could just about leave both sets of bands on, securing the unsed set behind the handle.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice, thats a truly functional slingshot


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice sling, and also like the improvements...great job.

How many do you have in stock?


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Sofreto: How many do I have in stock. This unit will make the total , ah.. one. I've given all of them away, this one I'm going to try and keep for my own use. Thanks for the encouraging comments and from you too akmslingshots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent work! I really like it.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Just keep up the good work, and when you build up your stock....


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice one ,i have never tried those tubes ,how do you rate them ? i always use tbg.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Nice one , well done!*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic.. good job!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

harson said:


> Nice one ,i have never tried those tubes ,how do you rate them ? i always use tbg.


There has been a good deal of information put out by several shooters, I hesitate naming any because I will offend others not mentioned,but forgive me, I have to mention Henry in Panama, mucho mucho tests that will help you match up tubes to the ammo you like. Wingshooter has put out good information, MJ has tips on shooting straighter with Chinese tubes, Tex-Shooter has contributed and many more. They will tell you how long your tubes should be for your draw length so you get the max out of the tubes.

The big advantage in my mind, is the durability of Chinese tubes. Tubes come rolled up, just cut off what you need, easier, less waste.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AJW.. nice job!

with the tubes try attaching them first through the slot (like you do with bands) then snap them into the individual holes. This will prevent the loop from pushing forward after release and making them off alignment after the next shot or so.. plus it will put less strain on the piece of wood between the tubes.

I am almost sure you will enjoy the results










LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet idea LGD! add an extra 1/4 inch or so to length?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LVO said:


> Sweet idea LGD! add an extra 1/4 inch or so to length?


I would say it would be safe to say about 1" give or take so when you make a loop it adds 1/2 to the over all length (remember you are folding it).. gives you wiggle room to adjust.. you can always shorten it when you put it in the slots by pulling more through. if it seems like you have too much through your slot you could always adjust your cut lenght on your next set.

Remember after set up if you believe you want to shorten it that you double that amount.. i.e. if you want to shorten the set by 1/4 you cut 1/2in of off the length of the tube. since after you loop to make it double you are cutting the initial lenght in half.................. (I know a bit wordy, I have trouble using words







)


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

LGD - What a great idea, it will be in use right away. Thanks !

On the frame just previous to this one, I did break the wood separating the tubes (It fell). Don't know if this is fixable or if I have the know-how to do it.















I still get a tear when I look at it.

Al


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

No problem, just helping in the enjoyjment of the sport..

Let me know how it works out for ya..

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

AJW quote; "Don't know if this is fixable or if I have the know-how to do it."
Just make it an over the top style! -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> AJW quote; "Don't know if this is fixable or if I have the know-how to do it."
> Just make it an over the top style! -- Tex


Ha, too easy..I was concentrating on the intent was blind on the obvious

LGD


----------

